# My thoughts on the Monster Bows Phoenix



## tomkattertx (Apr 10, 2006)

Great write up!!!


----------



## SilentSniper (Sep 1, 2005)

That has to be the ugliest bow that I have ever seen. I also think that I am going to buy one!! Great looking setup by the way.


----------



## chitacrome (Mar 16, 2007)

those bows are sweet. 

how does go thru the woods? do the cables hang up on stuff?


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

rich, very nice right up. thank you

Mikie


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

one quick question...what is that blind your using?


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Mikie....
Is there any place in Michigan to check these out ??


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

*Oneida Bows*

Nice looking bows. And I am happy that you like your new bows. 
A review by a reputable profesional would be great to. 
Your post is most impressive. Mike and Bob have made many improvments to the Oneida Discovery. But it is still just that. And a shoot thru bow also.
As a monster bows pro staffer you have done a great job with your post.
Thanks for your input. Joe
Below is a Picuture of Sandy Loomis with an Oneida Discovery.


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

This coming from someone who misrepresents themselves as the parent company but is only a dealer. This is not an Oneida post BTW.

Our bow is NOT an improved Oneida. This has been covered a long time ago and no matter how many times you try to present this, the facts won't change. If it was an Oneida, we would not be able to patent it. The only thing is has in common is it's basic profile but that can be said for most compounds bows too.

As a sponser of this website, it is very bad form in my opinion for you to be purposely trying pick a fight and attack somone. We are supposed to be archers helping archers. How does your post do anything even close to that? It negative from start to finish. I stay away from your posts just so that nothing gets misrepresented and misunderstood. It's obvious what your intent here is.

As a sponser of this site, Monster Bows has every right to display and promote our bows. Just like every other mfr that sponsers this site. What gives you the right to turn that into a negative? 

Go sell your bows on their own merits. It's pretty sad if the only way you have to show your bows are better is by tearing down others. Oneidas are very good bows and can stand on their merits very well. You do them a great disservice by this post, IMO.


Mike Schuch
Owner, Monster Bows


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

hit em

where you at????

mikie


----------



## MrsHippi (Nov 6, 2006)

You know...the only thing that is similar about our bows and the Oneida's is the fact that we both use outboard limbs. That's it. Everything else is different. I don't even see how they can be compared except for the outboard limbs. We don't even have cams on the bows. That's like saying all bows with cams are a take-off of whichever company was the first bow comany to put cams on a bow.  Whatever....


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

It is what it is. Just stating some facts. Joe


----------



## cdfirefighter1 (Apr 26, 2006)

:thumbs_do :moon:


omnivore said:


> Nice looking bows. And I am happy that you like your new bows.
> A review by a reputable profesional would be great to.
> Your post is most impressive. Mike and Bob have made many improvments to the Oneida Discovery. But it is still just that. And a shoot thru bow also.
> As a monster bows pro staffer you have done a great job with your post.
> ...


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

joe, you are stating no facts just B.S. 

at least more people are getting to see you for what you are...

(maybe you could state some fact for us joe, i am curious as to what you know and why that limited information is making you say things that just arnt true.)

i will start you off...(fbt/monster: simlar because they are camless)

here is a second one: (fbt: out of business: monster : in business)

the ball is in your court , lets hear all these facts

Mikie


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

omnivore said:


> Nice looking bows. And I am happy that you like your new bows.
> A review by a reputable profesional would be great to.
> Your post is most impressive. Mike and Bob have made many improvments to the Oneida Discovery. But it is still just that. And a shoot thru bow also.
> As a monster bows pro staffer you have done a great job with your post.
> ...



I was planning on trying an Oneida bow, they look like nice bows. But, after that stupid, uncalled for post, I think I will get me a Monster. Better people working for them it looks like. Is Oneida a Sponcer on this sight??


----------



## chitacrome (Mar 16, 2007)

bowhunt, I am with you. i might still call oneida monday but it will not be for a order.


----------



## 57Frontier (May 25, 2006)

*Question for Mikie?*

I'm not trying to stir up a hornets nest, but what exactly are the differences between the monster and the onieda discovery? To someone like myself that doesn't know much about either, they look very similar. Thanks


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

57, i will pm you some info...

but we will let joe state the facts here ..


----------



## 57Frontier (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Mikie!


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

Like my signiture says I am an oneida dealer,not a manufacturer. I complimented the the poster as well as the builders of the monster bows for doing nice work. I mention a professional reveiw and that it is a shoot thru bow. I have seen several discoverys in the past and it has been said by many that the Oneida Discovery and the Monster Bows look alot alike. I agree they do. Oneida's Forever Joe


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

is that all the facts you have>???? 

geez...why bother. 

a pro doing a review, i believe our money could be better spent back into the company instead of paying someone to say what you paid them to say..our customers are the best pros for the job. 

Mikie


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Mike and Mikie....
Don't sweat it guys.

Everyone with half a mind sees through the unprofessional, underhanded, misleading and ill willed malarkey posted by Mr. Blow.

Just a gnat in the ear boys. 

Keep doin what yer doin:thumbs_up


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

I can't wait until the Monsters start showing up in the classsifieds.

I may just have to get one.  

I love the looks and design. :thumbs_up 

I really really look forward to the feel of the draw. :wink:


----------



## tomkattertx (Apr 10, 2006)

Waiting on my Monster!! Keep up the great work Monster Bows Staff!!


----------



## TX TomKat (May 13, 2007)

Waiting on my Monster Phoenix!! Keep up the good work Monster Crew!!

TK


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Doc H. You could be waiting a long long time. Of the few that have them in thier hands, I would bet they would sell thier last pint of blood before thier phoenix. Can't wait for mine. As far as the "it's an onieda" garbage, well....let me throw in just as many facts as ol' omnivore 1) iT AIN'T. There. told you so. Mikie, Mike, jen and Bob, keep on keepin on. think I'll go bust on some High country guys cuz thier bow is just a copy of my mathews. I mean look, it has a string and everything, just like my mathews. Sheesh.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

omnivore said:


> Nice looking bows. And I am happy that you like your new bows.
> A review by a reputable profesional would be great to.
> Your post is most impressive. Mike and Bob have made many improvments to the Oneida Discovery. But it is still just that. And a shoot thru bow also.
> As a monster bows pro staffer you have done a great job with your post.
> ...




Your post just made up my mind. I _really_ want a Monster bow now. :wink:


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Northern Oakland County.
I'd like to get one in hand & see how it feels & shoots.
Looks like it would be a great hunting rig :tongue: 






Mikie Day said:


> hit em
> 
> where you at????
> 
> mikie


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Fromthe first time I saw them, I wanted one. They are nice looking. I bet the draw is incredible. Oh, and by the by, nice PR work for Oneida. That should really boost sales.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

pm to ya hit em


----------



## chitacrome (Mar 16, 2007)

glad to see the community isnt allowing one jack ***** to wreck things

 

mike, mikie, bob, jen, jeff and the rest of the crew keep it up. people like this have nothing better to do. (sales must be down over there, cant imagine why)  lol


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

I would like to know of a dealer in North Dakota, checked out the website and couldn't find anything. WOuld like to shoot one sometime.


----------



## MrsHippi (Nov 6, 2006)

Archer109....we haven't started distributing to dealers as of yet. We have a whole list of dealers that have been contacting us to do so and the intent is obviously there ...and it will happen very soon... but we are concentrating on getting all of the pre-paid orders out to our customers that have been waiting so long and patiently first. Then we'll take on the dealers. These guys deserve first billing for all of their patience and devotion to our product. We appreciate it so much. Keep looking...hopefully there will be a dealer out by you soon. You can check the board and see if there are any current owners out by you though. Alot of people have hooked up with people to let them check their bows out for us since we don't have them in shops yet. That's another option.


----------



## Topgunnr (Apr 19, 2005)

Monster Bows Have really put together a fine pice of equipment. I made my way to Mi. to shoot one for myself. There are 6 compounds, 1 longbow, and 1 recurve in my house and after shooting the Pheonix..........Well after it rises from the ashes in Michigan it will be landing in Ohio. I fell in love with it, I placed my order the following week they impressed me that much. Truely fine work guys! keep it up! 
An excellent review too!! I got to see the differences between the Oneida and the Monster while I was there. The differences was really plain to see, hardware, shoot through, adjustability, no steel cables, no cable gaurd and a "Rock Solid Wall" 
An Archers Work of Art! :77:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Great review. What's funny about your last two pictures happen to be that you seem to camo in a lot better outside of the blind!! 

Wow...a picture from a company that is long been bankrupt and out of business.

You know...we could add a cable guard to the Phoenix, only make 250 of them and sell them for a 1,200.00 as a 'Limited Edition', but who wants a cable guard when you can have torque free shooting?


----------



## Topgunnr (Apr 19, 2005)

*Here's an old topic on the Discovery.........*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21608


----------



## Backwoodsarcher (Aug 10, 2006)

Mikie, the blind is an Ameristep Brickhouse, and thanks for the compliments on the review, shooting one is all it takes, they are totally sweet, and the folks at Monster Bows are great people!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

thanks rich...nice blind 

*i just wanted to make mention for some peoples sake as there were statements about backwoods being a staffer..this is true, but he was a customer first . when i met rich he was needing help with some oneida stuff which monster bows gladly helped. then he took on a staff position with c.p. oneida (he must have thought stockers were as good:wink: ). rich got his bow (free) shot it for awhile and returned it and removed himself from their staff shooter program, that is when we picked him up, and he purchased a bow from us.....glad to have you on board rich.

Mikie


----------



## frankie0911 (Apr 9, 2007)

:moviecorn :moviecorn :moviecorn


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

I took the bait and checked the "Oneida" site given and viola, under CP Oneida Bows absolutley nothing like the Monster, everything had cams/wheels, still looked like the same p.o.s they made ten years ago  
I am interested in the Monster though, keep the info and picks coming please. Will we see any 'downunder?' :darkbeer:


----------



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Joe, Your burning the wrong bridge:flame: :canada:


----------



## MrsHippi (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes...we have one order in from someone down there by you. Can't remember from where in Austrailia though.  It's kind of a big country. That's like saying "I have a brothere in Michigan...do you know him?" :wink: :tongue: There should be one down there in 6-8 weeks though.


----------



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

The folks at Monster Bows LLC. are top of the line. Their product stands right there with them. Anybody interested in this bow should definitely get one. You will not be disappointed.

Michael Homan
Crimson Talon 
National Tec Rep/Pro Staff Manager


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

thanks for the thumbs up mike, and everyone. 

Mikie


----------



## JeffPaHunter (Jan 13, 2004)

Same old "broken record Joe"....the same sentance or two repeated over and over and as usual.....absolutely nothing of value. Some things never change..:darkbeer:


----------



## chitacrome (Mar 16, 2007)

lets not let omnivore wreck a good thread, he isnt really worth the effort. I did call up to oneida yesterday and spoke with a nice lady and expressed my thoughts about what a factory rep was doing on this website and directed her with a few links. hopefully his conduct will change. .


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

I can't say enough about these bows or the people who make them. Mike has been very understanding of my specific needs and has bent over backwards to see I was completely satisfied.It was my pleasure to meet and spend some time with Mike and Jen and see how dedicated they are to producing a top shelf product.This bow is a dream, it points and holds like nothing I've ever experienced and is deadly accurate. Nothing can go out of tune(no cams to sync) and no cable or string wear!No torque is introduced as there is no cable guide and the draw cycle is awesome.I predict that many an animal is going to fall to my bow and I am so glad that these guys came along when they did because I was at the end of my rope with the "typical wheelie" bow. While these bows will probably not appeal to the "speed freaks" it is not a slouch in that department either. I think the longer someone is involved in archery you realize there are more significant factors in a great shooting bow than speed.Repeatability shot after shot to me is more important to me. To anyone desiring a different,simple,bullet proof design look no further- Monsterbow Phoenix is the bow to buy! As far as seeing them in the classifieds- you will never see mine!Paul:wink:


----------



## MrsHippi (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Paul


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

thanks paul


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Lefty Monsters !!!!*

Hey Mikie, it's been a while since I last emailed you on shooting staff and the likes, but if you start a program, count me in. I was a dedicated Oneida shooter for 10 years before I bought another bow. I loved the way it shot. I am really hoping I can get a chance to shoot your bows, because from what I've seen, they look a whole lot better than the Oneida and after the really bad post by joe, they look even better. I like the total custom make idea too! Keep up the great work, and I'll be lookin' forward to getting one of your bows. Jeff


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

Omnivore - Tacky post

Backwoodsarcher - Terrible post. Now I have to go try one, probably buy one, and who knows what that will do to my marriage. Thanks buddy 

If there are any Phoenix owners in the Twin Cities area, please don't tell me. 


John


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## chitacrome (Mar 16, 2007)

great review...need more pics

ttt


----------



## Fletchead (Jan 9, 2003)

Ive always thought Oniedas were a pleasure at the shot. However outboard limbs are lacking in accuracy and always will be. Basically youve got four limb pockets and limb pockets are the weak link in bow design as far as movement,shifting, flex. Dont believe me. When has anyone won anything worth mentioning with the design. For hunting its probably more than good enough, although everyone I know that owns one has had to do some work on quieting them dow, but for the utmost in accuracy the design falls way short. Having said that, it is good to see another bow company jumping into the fray.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Fletchead said:


> Ive always thought Oniedas were a pleasure at the shot. However outboard limbs are lacking in accuracy and always will be. Basically youve got four limb pockets and limb pockets are the weak link in bow design as far as movement,shifting, flex. Dont believe me. When has anyone won anything worth mentioning with the design. For hunting its probably more than good enough, although everyone I know that owns one has had to do some work on quieting them dow, but for the utmost in accuracy the design falls way short. Having said that, it is good to see another bow company jumping into the fray.


Oh no you didn't?!?


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

FH....you came to the right place to learn about archery. hopefully you will

Mikie


----------



## Fletchead (Jan 9, 2003)

Very nice Mikie. Youre a true people person. Are you representing the company. Boys Id sell my Monster stock now. You do make me want to rush out and buy one. No two. Im gonna need parts. Anytime you add pivot points, you add movement. Movement equals,inconsistancy, which means, oh never mind Mikie. I knwo you gotta talk up youre company. Id be mad to if all the established companies passed me over for lack of talent.

Doc, good to see ya.Miss you over at the other place. Come around more.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

FH, i dont know why your so grim. Your first compairson was to a oneida, if you look at the design nothing could be further from the truth. (i thought maybe you didnt notice that) and there is no timing system because there are no cams. so when you take all those factors out of it you get a quiet (very quiet) smooth shooting bow. and any bow has the ability to win any shoot if the shooter is good enough. look at how many pros jump from brand to brand, it isnt so much the bow as it is the shooter..GVdocholliday has won a ton of stuff with all kinds of bows , including ours.

i think you just wanted to get on here and try to start an argument. just my opinion.



Mikie


----------



## Fletchead (Jan 9, 2003)

Nope, didnt want to start an arguement. Just defending myself.I stated an opinion. You got mouthy, and I repaid in kind. Really didnt ever compare it to an Onieda. Just made a statement about the outboard limbs,which If Im not mistaken the design is only shared by Onieda, and which if you take the time and ask a non biased engineer he will agree. Pivot points equal movement, and the more you add the more movement whcih comes in to the equation, and I agree, Doc could probably compete with a piece of half inch dowel, and some baling twine. But hes an exception. Most of us need all the help we can get, and multiple pivot points and movement within the system, do not help.


----------



## chitacrome (Mar 16, 2007)

fletchead. it is so obvious you just jumped on this thread to start something. why???, maybe you dont have anything better to do. that would be my guess. 

maybe you should take all your knowhow and tell bowtech that their pivot point is going to sink them..:wink:


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

Mikie Day said:


> FH, i dont know why your so grim. Your first compairson was to a oneida, if you look at the design nothing could be further from the truth. (i thought maybe you didnt notice that) and there is no timing system because there are no cams. so when you take all those factors out of it you get a quiet (very quiet) smooth shooting bow. and any bow has the ability to win any shoot if the shooter is good enough. look at how many pros jump from brand to brand, it isnt so much the bow as it is the shooter..GVdocholliday has won a ton of stuff with all kinds of bows , including ours.
> 
> i think you just wanted to get on here and try to start an argument. just my opinion.
> 
> ...



I think you just didnt like his opinion because he did end with a positive 'good to see another bow company' but for being a sales manager for the company your response was alittle unprofessional just some insight..and MY opinion! you are right the shooter has EVERYTHING do to with winning a good shooter should be able to win with any bow


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

well maybe i saw it as a troll jumping on to start something. and that is how i saw it so i very nicely let him know he came to the right place (AT) and hoped he learned something. 

so to calm everyone down i will just say sorry if it upset FH..
had to defend our design, because i have a stack of awards and animals taken with a lever action bow. but then again, i am a great shooter with a great bow


----------



## Fletchead (Jan 9, 2003)

Jees. Chita, if youre comparing the bowtech limb system to this one Im wasting my time here. which I know, Im wasting my time here, but anyway,thats a secondary pivot point. Uhh, and no it wont sink them. Its a good design, they just need to make a longer a.t.a. bow and theyd own spots and 3D. It makes sense. It adds stability. Its ugly as hell, but its a great design. Guys, Im just trying to make a point. Outboard limbs add instability to the system. Now since the Monster has no cams, thus no cam lean problems,, which no cam, or cams takes care of many more problems, harmonics, etc,but does that cancel out the movement of the outboard pocket. I dont know. All Im saying here is a secondary limb adds movement. Ill make it simple. Would you buy a bow that was comprised of twelve seperate small limb because it was different. I hope not. Maybe you would. If they sponsored you.Hell, maybe I would if they sponsored me.


----------



## Fletchead (Jan 9, 2003)

A troll.:embara:Mikie you come across my bridge carrying that bow, youre paying twice the fare.: I dont have a lot of awards, just common sense and a few decent racks. We may have to resort to measuring pee pees here.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

A troll.Mikie you come across my bridge carrying that bow, youre paying twice the fare.: I dont have a lot of awards, just common sense and a few decent racks. We may have to resort to measuring pee pees here.
.....


now that is funny...lol, i dont care who you are...:darkbeer:...

your points are well taken FH.... sorry for the quick jump.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

bowhunt_n said:


> I was planning on trying an Oneida bow, they look like nice bows. But, after that stupid, uncalled for post, I think I will get me a Monster.


I stopped considering Oneida a while ago because of their allowance of their dealers to post stuff like this across various forums. Oneida, as a sponsor here, should be asking AT admins to remove their own dealer comments on their behalf. But.. since they don't.

Count another one for the Monster Bows camp.
Dealer here in Maine? I'll drive by.


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

FLetchhead,
Actually, if you look at it, the only pivot point is the hinge, which in reality is no different than a cam or wheel rotating on an axle. Our design is a shoot thru system so everything runs true to the centerline of the bow and the bow is very balanced as far as stresses on the bow (which also effect arrow flight) goes. And while yes, the bow does use outboard limbs, these are really just cams. And the bows are not lacking in accuracy either. This may be your opinion but it is not backed up by fact. The fact is that everyone that has shot this bow for any length of time will tell you it is a very easy bow to shoot, very comfortable, very forgiving, and very accurate. And honestly.... until you have an opportunity to shoot one, there's no way for me to prove it nor is there a way for you to prove otherwise.

As the designer of the bow and it's componenets, I can tell you that everything is held to very tight tolerances. You keep refering to a second limb pocket which there is not. The fit of the limb cup to the riser is thousandths of an inch. Same for the fit from the limb cup to the power limb. The hinge holes are also held positionally to .005" on 2 axis for both the power limbs and the outboard limbs and the fit is very precise and tight. I see no weakness here, no massive window for error that you see.

The bottom line is this.... If you don't like the bow, fine. Don't buy one. This bow is not a Bowtech or a Martin or a Hoyt or an Oneida.... it's a Monster Bow. It's not for everyone and I would guess it's not for you. That's fine. I happen to like just about every bow manufactured. I can respect the thought and effort that goes into every design. I don't need to tear down someone else's bow in an attempt to make theirs look inferior or mine look better. That's not what this website is supposed to be here for. If you don't like what's on tv, change the channel. If you don't like our bow, there's over a dozen other company's building great bows for you to choose from.

If you ever have the chance to shoot one of our bows, please do give us a chance to change your mind.


Mike Schuch
Owner, Design Mgr.
Monster Bows, LLC


----------



## Fletchead (Jan 9, 2003)

Thats what its all about isnt it. Disagreeing and then agreeing to disagree. I figured out a long time ago that Im not always right, and in fact maybe not often right, but getting angry takes away from the experience of sharing a point of view and gleaning something from the other side.Mikie I hope you take that design and win. I honestly do. Cause its neat that a company has the cojones to do something totally different. I hope they succeed and prove me totally wrong, cause its for the good of archery in the long run. Im gonna go measure now. Ill get back to you.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

FH::::i hve my tape messure out and ready...


----------



## Fletchead (Jan 9, 2003)

Why do I do this to myself. Idiocy. Probably. Hunting Hippie youre light years ahead of me in the engineering department, but and I quote,when talking about limb pockets or cups. T


The first is the limb cup to the riser. Secondly the limb cup to the power limb. Is that not two limb cups? Can you honestly say that anytime you disrupt the integrity of a system and add a pivot point or a connection, or a splice, you have not affected the integrity or stability in a side to side motion.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Too much animosity...I call for a....:grouphug:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

i am all for a group hug, but i dont want to bend my tape messure..


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

Fletchhead,
I don't understand why you are doing this either.... LOL 

Again, there is only one limb cup. There's a very precisely machined hinge between the power limbs and the outboard limbs. Regardless, the cabling is what provides the stability and the torque-free system of the bow. The limbs could be set very loosely, as a matter of fact, and as long as the cabling is balanced from one side to the other (and there's really no way it can't be unless you purposely make it run offset), the bow will still run very true and very accurate.

I really think you are envisioning a problem where there isn't one. Another thing to mention is that, because of how the bow operates, there's actually very little stress on the hinge point of the "limb system". 

Trust me when I say that the bow has been extremely over built so that it is fully capable, durable, and ready for any hunting scenario. The fact that it shoots so well for targets is a bonus. :wink:


Mike


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Mikie Day said:


> i am all for a group hug, but i dont want to bend my tape messure..



Go sit in the corner for 10 minutes...but while you're doing that you need to check you PM's on Monster and help a brotha out!!


----------



## Fletchead (Jan 9, 2003)

Mikie, O.K. never mind lets not measure. You remember when you where a little kid and everthing seemed bigger. Im getting in touch with my inner child and my inner child cant read a tape, but he says huge, and the word gigantor. Im going with that.:wink:


----------



## Fletchead (Jan 9, 2003)

Hunting Hippie, going to give up and walk away quietly. Hope it sells, gives everyone else a run for their money and all involved makes a fortune. If I ever get a chance to shoot one, I will do so. With an unbiased,open mind.


----------



## BEEFDOG (Oct 30, 2006)

BUMMER! This group hugging really ruins a fun argument. How have you guys at MONSTER BOWS been as of late? It's been a while since I talked to any of you.


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

Fletchead,
That's all I can ask for. Thanks.


Beefy,
Give me a shout sometime during the week. Leave a message if I don't answer with I # I can call you back at. Yes, it has been a while.


----------



## BEEFDOG (Oct 30, 2006)

Will do Mike, catch you later.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

BEEEEEEFY: :darkbeer:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

FH: i hate to get intouch with my inner child, it is so much more mature then me. (fun govner)


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Doc, i did you right.


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

I LOVE when the opinions get heated in threads....

Such good fights break out the second someone says anything negative. Apparently it's all suppose to be fa-la-la-la we love everyone on internet. Oneidas lil post there was about the lowest move I've ever seen here though....the pot was desrvedly stirred there.

I'm waiting to see an ear bitten off on this one, although when I last checked pee pee's being whipped out I noticed.....if the teeth start meeting there - this thread needs deleted.

IMO - I hate shoot thru's. I had an Ultra-elite and it drove me NUTS even though it shot amazing. I will personally NEVER own a shoot thru system again. Doesn't mean they aren't good bows tho!! They just aren't for me.

I'm gonna sit back and enjoy the fights.....what a thread hijack n a half....


----------



## JeffPaHunter (Jan 13, 2004)

I dunno....all this talk about tape measures....PeePee measuring...and then Mikie "doin Doc right" has me a bit nervous...:wink:......


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Jeff, what a observation:sign10:


----------



## CTRedneck (Jun 3, 2007)

Backwoodsarcher said:


> We have all seen Monster House and Monster Garage, now prepare yourself for the wildest MONSTER of all, MONSTER BOWS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good night! Thats sharp lookin. I tried that link you posted but it aint workin. Anyone have what these are sellin for?


----------



## JeffPaHunter (Jan 13, 2004)

The site has been up & down all day for maintneance, sorry for the inconvenience.

They shoot as good or better than they look.....:wink:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

our provider is changing over servers. should be up anytime.

pricing and anyother info anyone is looking for is on our sight or you can pm me

thanks
Mikie

www.monsterbows.com


----------



## JandinA2 (Nov 14, 2006)

JeffPaHunter said:


> and then Mikie "doin Doc right" has me a bit nervous...:wink:......


Thats got you nervous too?!?! I am breakin a sweat over here!


----------



## MrsHippi (Nov 6, 2006)

The base price for the Phoenix is $675.00. If you want to add anything else like special grips or sights or rests or anything then it obviously goes up some.


----------



## MrsHippi (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh...and if you guys have settled down and can behave yourselves now you can come out of your room! As long as you've thought about what you've done and are sorry! LOL :set1_applaud::wink::tongue:


----------



## kyhunter (Sep 18, 2004)

Anyone in western KY have one of these I could check out?


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

you can go to our sight (it is up and running not, i hope they have the server finished) and in the forums section go to the phoenix area. you can post your location there and someone might be close

good luck
Mikie


----------



## stickbowguy (Sep 28, 2004)

So from what I read in all these post's is if you dont agree then dont say anything?? everyone has their own thoughts on bows and what works for one does not work for another. But, one should still be able to speak their mind without being a troll. If you like this type of bow then Monster bows are great, if not and you seen a pic of one you would think it was a worked over oneida. It may not be a oneida but yes it does look like one.


----------



## Fletchead (Jan 9, 2003)

Stick, I think thats normal. Just a disagreement, and to me what forums are all about, and I honestly think it keeps things entertaining.Never been called a Troll before, so I thought it was kind of inventive thinking. I think its a design less stable than whats already out there, but probably a huge leap forward on the Onieada,and they think its the best thing since the conception of the compound. Its good to see people passionate about their product.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Troll: that was the nicest thing i could think of at the time....:wink:

its all smoothed over ( i think) everyone got their say and everyones points were well taken...

(still standing here with my tape messure....:wink

mikie


----------



## Fletchead (Jan 9, 2003)

LoL. Just sitting here thinking about you with a tape, and youre pants down and the wife walks up and says, "Honey what you doin."

"Ummmmmm. Just getting some tiller settings babe. You know they change a tad when youre naked, and hey you never know when you might need that."


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

lol, and you know i have the ac on in the house and you know about the effects of cold...


----------



## Fletchead (Jan 9, 2003)

LOL. You know Mikie we gotta take this in another direction. The other guys are looking at this and goin, "That aint right. Them boys got problems."


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

i agree...

:zip:


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

Actually, Stickbowguy..... I think it went fairly well. Yes, a couple of people jumped to conclusions about what the others intent was. That one of the problems with the internet.... you can't see the other person to gauge what was meant and a lot of people come across a lot more irritating in text than in person. LOL I whole heartedly agree that people are entitled to their opinion. My point was really that, until someone has the opportunity to shoot the bow, how can they really knock the design? Now, we all know that THAT very thing happens all the time on here.

And what exactly am I supposed to do? Of course I'm going to defend our product because I know what the bow is capable of. I try to address any concerns with the design and only ask that you give us a chance to change your mind. It may never be the right bow for you and that's fine. We think it's a great bow and so do a lot of others that did give it a chance.

BTW.... it doesn't look like you're too far way from us. If you're ever in the area, give us a shout. Some of us spend time up north as well so that might be an opportunity too. We never mind putting the bow in someone elses hand and letting the bow speak for itself.


Mike


----------



## JandinA2 (Nov 14, 2006)

Here is a map of those who own a Monster Bow Phoenix. It isn't everyone since I am sure not all of them have sent me their address.

Phoenix Owners


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

I can tell you that is a very incomplete map but it's still very cool to look at. We need to go back through orders and see if some of those customers would mind being added. Thanks for your work on this Jandin. Looks great!


----------



## Son of Rooster (Mar 3, 2007)

When I get mine ya'll can add me to that map.:set1_thinking:


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

I hate to interrupt a good pee-pee-measuring-session, fella's, but......:wink:

Will the time come when the world will see a 44" a-t-a or longer version of the Phoenix?

I really appreciate the design, but as a finger-shooter, I MUST have a much longer (not just slightly longer) a-t-a......

Will that happen?


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

I've been shooting the prototype (Dragon) for a couple of weeks now. It's 45" tip to tip and all the specs so far are the same as the Phoenix. It's still quite a ways out before it's finally released but it's definitely on the way. :thumbs_up


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

huntinghippie said:


> I've been shooting the prototype (Dragon) for a couple of weeks now. It's 45" tip to tip and all the specs so far are the same as the Phoenix. It's still quite a ways out before it's finally released but it's definitely on the way. :thumbs_up



Sounds very good.....if the 8 3/4" brace-height is maintained, the Dragon should be very forgiving and without excessive finger-pinch......:thumbs_up


----------



## stickbowguy (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey Huntinghippie, I agree with you on what you are saying, and Im not saying you dont have a great bow out there. In fact I have owned at shot a few Oneidas and I do like that design and the smooth draw they have. I am the type to shoot any bow if it feels good and shoots good. I like to try as many different bows as I can because they are all just a little different. If you know of any lefty monsters up around this neck of the woods I would love to shoot one.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

stickbow::::my daughter is a lefty. and we have a cabin in wellston, i could hook up with you next time i go up

Mikie


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

Fletchead said:


> Ive always thought Oniedas were a pleasure at the shot. However outboard limbs are lacking in accuracy and always will be. Basically youve got four limb pockets and limb pockets are the weak link in bow design as far as movement,shifting, flex. Dont believe me. *When has anyone won anything worth mentioning with the design.* For hunting its probably more than good enough, although everyone I know that owns one has had to do some work on quieting them dow, but for the utmost in accuracy the design falls way short. Having said that, it is good to see another bow company jumping into the fray.


Fletchead, the design has been proven time and time again. As a matter of fact, this design is MUCH closer to the definition of a "bow" than any other conventional compound bow. By the original definition and design, and "bow" has a string strung between to two limb tips....not between two cams or wheels. As for your comment about people not winning with the design...well, I have personally won several thousand dollars shooting this design, but have won very little shooting a "conventional" design. I won Men's Open A class one year at an ASA National Pro-am event shooting an Oneida AeroFore X-80. As for the design not being accurate, again, you could not be more wrong if you tried to be. In fact, I think you have never even shot a bow of this design, so how can you even form a valid opinion of it?

I shoot a Phoenix by Monster Bows. It is a camless lever-action design with a hinged limb, and I consistently shoot groups at 40 and 50 yards as easily as I could with a 46" round-wheel bow, and you could too if you gave it a chance. 


As a matter of fact, here are some pics from some shooting I did just today at 50 yards. My bow is shooting Carbon Express CXL2 250 arrows at 320 gr, 30" draw, 54lb at 275 fps. Its a very forgiving setup. Somehow, you have picked up on some bad information, and formed an incorrect opinion of this design. I felt the need to set you straight.:wink:




































Todd


----------



## VLODPG (Dec 5, 2006)

I am a new owner of a MBI Phoenix & am waiting on my 2nd Phoenix. I know, 2 Phoenix bows? 
I had the opportunity to purchase one that is identical (except for accessories) to the picture below from someone who lives 5 minutes away from me,that didn't want to see it hanging on the wall while they are working 80+ hrs a week. I am awaiting on delievery on my 2nd Phoenix which was to be my original bow.










I haven't had the time since last week to get her fine tuned but I have put about 36 arrows thru her & the draw is very nice. The one thing I am working on getting used to is the shoot thru design. It is one of those things that you may find it takes some time getting used to! 
I haven' put enough arrows through the bow to be comfortable with the shoot thru stringing but it is an easy bow(short & light) to like. I am looking foward to getting my production version soon in full camo & with the solid limbs.


----------



## Fletchead (Jan 9, 2003)

Not sure if you set me straight or not, but it was a heck of a try. Pretty decent groups, but it looks like youve still got some tuning to do.:wink:


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

huntinghippie said:


> I've been shooting the prototype (Dragon) for a couple of weeks now. It's 45" tip to tip and all the specs so far are the same as the Phoenix. It's still quite a ways out before it's finally released but it's definitely on the way. :thumbs_up


:drool:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Fletchead said:


> Not sure if you set me straight or not, but it was a heck of a try. Pretty decent groups, but it looks like youve still got some tuning to do.:wink:


Well I hold the Michigan Archers Association State Record for condensed 5-spot...is that enough consistency?


----------



## Fletchead (Jan 9, 2003)

You da man Doc.:thumbs_up


----------



## DakotaElkSlayer (Jan 13, 2004)

chitacrome said:


> lets not let omnivore wreck a good thread, he isnt really worth the effort. I did call up to oneida yesterday and spoke with a nice lady and expressed my thoughts about what a factory rep was doing on this website and directed her with a few links. hopefully his conduct will change. .




...and no one thought this guy was out-of-line calling C.P. Oneida?


Jim


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

Fletchead said:


> Not sure if you set me straight or not, but it was a heck of a try. Pretty decent groups, but it looks like youve still got some tuning to do.:wink:


Thats a 1", 2", and 3" 50 yard group there. I think I'm gonna leave the tuning right where it is.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

huntinghippie said:


> I've been shooting the prototype (Dragon) for a couple of weeks now. It's 45" tip to tip and all the specs so far are the same as the Phoenix. It's still quite a ways out before it's finally released but it's definitely on the way. :thumbs_up



Hippie,

During your afore-mentioned testing, have you been shooting the prototype Dragon A LOT with fingers? Or mostly with a release-aid?

How "set in stone" is the 45" tip-to-tip length at this point?

I don't usually obsess over something I've never even shot yet, but I sure wish you fella's could find it in your heart to stretch-out that tip-to-tip length a few more inches for us finger-shooters! :tongue:

45" sounds long, until guys realize that the string-angle is much more acute at full-draw on an Oneida or Monster than on a "typical" compound......:sad:

I REALLY, REALLY LIKE the design of this new, camless Monster.....PLEASE think about adding a few more inches in length to the Dragon......right around the 48" mark would be superb.....:darkbeer:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

TexasGuy said:


> Hippie,
> 
> During your afore-mentioned testing, have you been shooting the prototype Dragon A LOT with fingers? Or mostly with a release-aid?
> 
> ...


You have to remember also that it has a near 9" brace height.


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

GVDocHoliday said:


> You have to remember also that it has a near 9" brace height.


Yep, and there are already a few people shooting the Phoenix with fingers, and its 6" shorter than the Dragon. I suspect once you get a chance to shoot the Dragon, you'll really like it as it is.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

GVDocHoliday said:


> You have to remember also that it has a near 9" brace height.



Hi Doc,

Yes, the nearly 9" of brace-height will be very forgiving, but has much less impact on the string-angle at full-draw (which has everything to do with the degree of finger-pinch).....

I would have to personally shoot a Dragon prototype to evaluate it....... unfortunately, prototype-testing will be finished by then and production will have begun......too late at that point.....:sad:

By making this "lengthening" suggestion, I'm simply trying to position MonsterBows to win over a significant share of the hard-core, finger-shooter market. There aren't any company's (except Hoyt) that really care about finger-shooters needs anymore, and MonsterBows could gather-up a good % of these shooters (including me).....


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

1cbr_guy said:


> Yep, and there are already a few people shooting the Phoenix with fingers, and its 6" shorter than the Dragon. I suspect once you get a chance to shoot the Dragon, you'll really like it as it is.



There are also a few people shooting a Mathews Switchback with fingers who don't think they have any finger-pinch, either......

Problem is, most people don't know what "real" finger-pinch is, unless they have shot long, 45"-48" bows FIRST.....and then go to a shorty.....that usually wakes them up real quick to finger-pinch! :wink:


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

I will say that I seriously doubt you will have any issues with the Dragon shooting it fingers. I can comfortably shoot the Phoenix up to about 28.5" DL with fingers. At about 29", I can feel it but it's not bad. The Dragon has no where near the string angle of the Phoenix. I'm also a fairly recent convert to releases, about 4yrs, but have continued to shoot fingers for fun/practice. I feel I can make a good judgement on it but, then again..... most would say I'm biased.:wink:

As for making it longer, it's already too late. The Dragon will be about 45". We are just working through all the final configurations as far as DL and letoff settings go. I know what you are saying and would ask you to just check it out first. I think you'll be happy with it from a finger shooting point of view.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

huntinghippie said:


> I will say that I seriously doubt you will have any issues with the Dragon shooting it fingers. I can comfortably shoot the Phoenix up to about 28.5" DL with fingers. At about 29", I can feel it but it's not bad. The Dragon has no where near the string angle of the Phoenix. I'm also a fairly recent convert to releases, about 4yrs, but have continued to shoot fingers for fun/practice. I feel I can make a good judgement on it but, then again..... most would say I'm biased.:wink:
> 
> As for making it longer, it's already too late. The Dragon will be about 45". We are just working through all the final configurations as far as DL and letoff settings go. I know what you are saying and would ask you to just check it out first. I think you'll be happy with it from a finger shooting point of view.



OK, my friend......I will take your word for it......

My DL is 30.5", and ideally, I would like the let-off to be appr. 50%......will the Dragon be capable of being set-up with these parameters?


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

IF that's the way you want it, yes it can be set up like that. An interesting quirk of the bow is that performance is better with higher letoff. The draw curve is actually somewhat independent of letoff. Every finger shooter I've setup on the Phoenix is shooting with much higher letoff than they ever have before. The biggest reason is the limb stops provide such a rock solid wall that you can use them to pull against to achieve your back tension and a crisp release. I know it sounds wrong but it works. You will be the ultimate judge and are free to have your bow set how you want but.... you may want to try it first. :wink:


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

huntinghippie said:


> IF that's the way you want it, yes it can be set up like that. An interesting quirk of the bow is that performance is better with higher letoff. The draw curve is actually somewhat independent of letoff. Every finger shooter I've setup on the Phoenix is shooting with much higher letoff than they ever have before. The biggest reason is the limb stops provide such a rock solid wall that you can use them to pull against to achieve your back tension and a crisp release. I know it sounds wrong but it works. You will be the ultimate judge and are free to have your bow set how you want but.... you may want to try it first. :wink:



Sounds worth at least trying a higher let-off %.....

Any rough, ballpark idea when they may be commercially-available? 3rd quarter '07? 4th quarter '07? First few months of '08?? Later than that??


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

Realistically now....... Last 1/4 this year to beginning of next. Latest would be ATA '08. We are just buried in Phoenix work so it's slowingthings down a bit for the Dragon.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

huntinghippie said:


> Realistically now....... Last 1/4 this year to beginning of next. Latest would be ATA '08. We are just buried in Phoenix work so it's slowingthings down a bit for the Dragon.



Thanks for that update, Mike.....

I know that many of us will be anxiously awaiting that day..... :wink::darkbeer:


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Ditto here...*



NCBuckNBass said:


> Your post just made up my mind. I _really_ want a Monster bow now. :wink:


I've been shooting Mathews bows for a long time, but I remember fondly my old Oneidas. I can't wait to get my hands on the Monster Dragon; if it shoots half as well as my old T1000, it ought to be a great finger shooter's bow...


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

All I can say is this is a whole lot of free publicity for a new company. (And I'm just bumping this up to the top.) It's gotta be great for business!


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

Well I just got back from shooting my Predator Phoenix and tubed one at 20yds. While I am not a competitive archer like Doc or Toddman I can attest to the great shooting attributes of this fine weapon.I have an upcoming bear/deer hunt in Michigans upper penninsula and I have a feeling if I am blessed with a shot or two my freezer will be full! While coming from a stickbow background and liking a simple easily tuned bow the transition to the Phoenix was an easy one. Like I've said before what truly sets this company aside is its desire to be customer friendly and address problems if any come up with their design. All I can say if you get a chance shoot one of these fine bows- you will be pleasantly surprised.:wink:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

pdj 

very nice meeting you and your wife the other day. 

Mikie


----------



## chitacrome (Mar 16, 2007)

DakotaElkSlayer said:


> ...and no one thought this guy was out-of-line calling C.P. Oneida?
> 
> 
> Jim


I guess not.


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

chitacrome said:


> I guess not.


I wish more would do the same thing. If they did, maybe people would learn to use better manners.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

well said Doc....


----------



## bowmaster639 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey Fletchhead would you believe anyone trying to sell you a bow that would shoot a stealth ( oneida ******* bow oneida don't like to talk about)


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

JUST when you thought it couldn't get much uglier....

What a beautiful first post where the questionable intelligence newbie spells "*******" wrong and prooves their education..... :mg:

That was kinda....well....I bet a mod tells you what that was bowmaster.


----------



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Bowm...........

Your point is????????????

Bob


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

hey it is riches buddy from FL. i am sure the mods will get enough of this guy quick


----------



## JeffPaHunter (Jan 13, 2004)

Well I see one good thing about bowmaster.....when you view his profile under children it reads "0". At least it hasn't "reproduced"..:elf_moon:


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

JeffPaHunter said:


> Well I see one good thing about bowmaster.....when you view his profile under children it reads "0". At least it hasn't "reproduced"..:elf_moon:


:77:


----------



## blazer2951 (Jul 2, 2007)

Does the new monster bow have 150% let off and 500fps like the stealth? Glad I found you guys there is no more bullys left at oneida forums to play with since jeffy got the boot!


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

> At least it hasn't "reproduced"..


Maybe _it_ has.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

bowmaster and this blaze guy are the same person. i think he needs to be oxiecleaned.

Mikie


----------



## williams480 (Mar 3, 2007)

H W Allen filed patent application number 3,486,495 on 23rd June 1966 for an "Archery bow with draw-force multiplying attachments".

It's just a bow guys, were not defending the honor of our sisters here........

:darkbeer:


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

Mikie Day said:


> *bowmaster and this blaze guy are the same person. * i think he needs to be oxiecleaned.
> 
> Mikie


That's what I figured. :wink:


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

Mikie Day said:


> bowmaster and this blaze guy are the same person. i think he needs to be oxiecleaned.
> 
> Mikie


Which would indicate this guy has NO hobbies other than playin on the 'puter in his mommies' basement. Being likely that his Mommie's also his only date come Friday night - I hope he doesn't multiply....


----------



## blazer2951 (Jul 2, 2007)

the screen names or the bullys don't change just the name of the forum. If you gang up on me it still don't scare me!


----------



## blazer2951 (Jul 2, 2007)

will I see you at the oneida shoot mikie or did you get the boot with jeffy or did i out last all of you ?


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

K - honestly if I was hearing the kind of crap this guy is saying and I KNEW who he was - I'd be scared to death. This guy is just plain scary - psycho kind of scary. I'd be contacting the police shortly if I was being told this kind of crap.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

lol, i will be at the oneida shoot...coming up for the day to see everyone (rich included) how i hope to see you too...but i somehow bet your not coming. 

Mikie


----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)

why-O-why did i choose to read "THIS" Thread ???? see you in Marion Mikie !!!
Richard


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

blazer2951 said:


> will I see you at the oneida shoot mikie or did you get the boot with jeffy or did i out last all of you ?


Take it back to the other forum you reference. You and your alter are banned from this one.

RK
Administrator


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

thank you record keeper

Mikie


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

bowmaster639 said:


> Hey Fletchhead would you believe anyone trying to sell you a bow that would shoot a stealth ( oneida ******* bow oneida don't like to talk about)


They don't like to talk about it because they were not smart enough to figure it out.


----------



## JeffPaHunter (Jan 13, 2004)

That's OK, he's one of those guys that is like a "Slinky".

"Some people are like Slinkies.......they have no purpose in life but it sure does make you feel good to push them down a flight of steps".


----------



## Bushwack (Sep 28, 2006)

xring_assassin said:


> JUST when you thought it couldn't get much uglier....
> 
> What a beautiful first post where the questionable intelligence newbie spells "*******" wrong and prooves their education..... :mg:
> 
> That was kinda....well....I bet a mod tells you what that was bowmaster.


Yeah, it "proves" their education alright! :zip:


----------



## JeffPaHunter (Jan 13, 2004)

Yea,....that's what happens when someone's IQ matches their bows brace height...:bartstush:


----------



## P'duck (Sep 28, 2006)

He must have graduated from St. Pete High Schools alternative program. More or less a Special Ed for the severely short bus riders....

:darkbeer:


----------



## P'duck (Sep 28, 2006)

Now are you sure that this is not an Oneida that has been photoshopped to hide the parts???? Sure looks like the Oneida, especially with no cams, no cables, all that excess string off the outboards, the different cup systems, the different outboards, yep it must be an Oneida.


OK guys/gals let me have it....The Monster is a good bow, yes it is different from any other Lever Action bow on the market. Yes the boys and gals (for you Mrs. Hippie) are good folks whom have developed a phenominal product.

Now I will take my beatings, just trying to take away from our resident double posting short bus rider....:secret:ukey:


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

You know what guys.....

Let's keep this post on a positive slant. No need to even give this guy anymore of an audience. The thread is about Monster Bows and the Phoenix. It may be fun sometimes to give a troll what he's got coming to him but I don't want to see this thread turn ugly. Besides, the guy is gone so I'd just as soon forget about him and his posts.

p'duck.... you know better. LOL 

The only thing this bow has in common with an Oneida is the profile of it's limb config. The draw, shot, letoff, performance, how it functions, the look, and the feel are all it's own. We are proud of our first bow and lok forward to getting more of them out there as well as other models coming soon.


----------



## CREEK COUNTY CAM COMPANY (May 6, 2007)

P'duck said:


> He must have graduated from St. Pete High Schools alternative program. More or less a Special Ed for the severely short bus riders....
> 
> :darkbeer:


LMAO .... Good Quote... This "MONSTER" bow is indeed a good bow line. I have been looking into this unit lately. May have the opertunity to build some parts for it. We will see. This is indeed a different bow than the others like it, this bow will effect shares of the market. As you can see, YOU HAVE BEEN NOTICED, and considered a threat to thier market. Keep up the good work, thats why there is more than just Fred Bear building bows now days. Good Bow Mikeepsi:


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

Dave,
thanks for the comments and you will be seeing something soon. LOL I've been slammed. Planning on working tomorrow even. Sorry about the delay but look for an email soon.

Mike


----------



## CREEK COUNTY CAM COMPANY (May 6, 2007)

huntinghippie said:


> Dave,
> thanks for the comments and you will be seeing something soon. LOL I've been slammed. Planning on working tomorrow even. Sorry about the delay but look for an email soon.
> 
> Mike


I will be there also, Gotta pay for these fire crackers somehow. The only time I see in the near future I will be out is in August, Im finally getting married after 12 years of being divorced. I'm planning on spending a week in Estes Park, Colorado or some where close to that area. Currenty looking for a Bed and Breakfast in 4 foot of snow on a mountain top with "NO" phone.:darkbeer:


----------



## CREEK COUNTY CAM COMPANY (May 6, 2007)

It may be all the Doe Pee & Buck Urine thats kept me single for so long. LOL Everyone tells me to keep putting it behind my ears and they will come ... It worked ... and ya heard it here ... On ARCHERY TALK :wink:


----------



## Bushwack (Sep 28, 2006)

LMAO And the thread takes another ugly turn....

:darkbeer:

So, it might be a little off topic, but, my Phoenix still shoots great... 

WARNING: Don't shoot a Phoenix if you don't want to buy another bow!


----------



## noobi (Feb 25, 2007)

JeffPaHunter said:


> That's OK, he's one of those guys that is like a "Slinky".
> 
> "Some people are like Slinkies.......they have no purpose in life but it sure does make you feel good to push them down a flight of steps".


hahahahahaha


----------



## DakotaElkSlayer (Jan 13, 2004)

chitacrome said:


> I guess not.



Duh! I am so DUMB! A couple of people emailed me after reading my comment and told me of the identity of chitacrome....:wave:

Jim


----------

